# Wax Trading - JayR8's Tester Pots



## fatboi567 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi guys, I've spoken to Jay about this and he's okayed me to do this! Thanks Jay! What I was thinking is if the people that have received waxes wanted to try a different blend, then why not swap between ourselves? If each person pays postage at their end then it is fair too. 

This way, we all get to try numerous waxes from Jay and he also gets more reviews from us! 

I'll start... 

I have a soft, watermelon scented wax, looking to trade for anything else  have used my pot for 2 coats on a Corsa so still loads left!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

Good idea mate.


----------



## andymp85 (Jul 21, 2013)

don't mind swapping some of mine except the cherry one that's going now where hahaha will i got the parma still left in the big pot and the in between polymer left will try the bubblegum if any one wants to swap and good idea with this


----------

